# What do you think of this prospective doe?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! 
I'm considering buying this doe. I really like her, and I think she will bring a lot of good stuff to our herd. I'm planning on going to see her soon. She is registered with the ADGA and her name is Rarebird Farm Diamond. I looked at some LA scores on both sides and they looked good to me! In the mid 80s for all some dams as FFs! Just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something super obvious that would make her a waste of money. Lol
Also, her dam has 4*M!!!

Thanks in advance!

These are her FF udder pics
















And these are some more recent pictures. She was exposed and the breeder believes she is pregnant. I think she is due 1/25/2021. The buck she was bred to (Top Hat Farm LX Purple Rain) had pretty good LA scores too. 
























Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Personally, I really like her since she is very long and has a nice teat size (for me). And, I think she’s a bit bigger than some of my others NDs which is good since mine are small. I think she looks better in some pictures compared to others. I think her rear leg angle looks great in her FF pictures but it’s harder to judge in the last pictures. I wish she was shaved so we could see her attachments, but I will try to feel for them and see more of her when we go to visit.
Thank you everybody in advance.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I really like her length and rump, she could have a tighter front end, more stature and more levelness over the top line, but she has nice width in the rear as well.
Do you know how many hour fill she has in her udder pictures? Also, is she dry in the recent pictures?
She has a prominent medial, but I don't like the way her teats point outwards. I'd like to see a higher rear udder and a longer fore udder along with a more open escutcheon. Regarding the rear leg angulation, I think she is ducking a little in the Ff udder pictures because her rump looks steeper there than it is in the pasture pictures.
I think she's a nice doe. I'll look up the buck she is bred to.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking at Diamond's dam's LA score, I can see that she also had a low rear udder and low stature, but she was a very dairy doe. She also had tiny teats though so Diamond's must have come from rhe sire's side. She was ranked in the 22nd percentile for milk production. Diamond's sire's dam was ranked in the 98% percentile though and has her SG.

The buck Diamond is bred to has a nice dam. She is more powerful than dairy and her top line could use improvement, but she has a very capacious udder. Her teats also turn out and she could have better attachment, but she does have rear udder height. The buck himself is very long and dairy with stature. I think it is a good cross.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Looking at Diamond's dam's LA score, I can see that she also had a low rear udder and low stature, but she was a very dairy doe. She also had tiny teats though so Diamond's must have come from rhe sire's side. She was ranked in the 22nd percentile for milk production. Diamond's sire's dam was ranked in the 98% percentile though and has her SG.
> 
> The buck Diamond is bred to has a nice dam. She is more powerful than dairy and her top line could use improvement, but she has a very capacious udder. Her teats also turn out and she could have better attachment, but she does have rear udder height. The buck himself is very long and dairy with stature. I think it is a good cross.


Thank you so much for doing all this research into her! I'm still learning all the ADGA terms and how to navigate the site, so I really appreciate all the help you've given!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I really like her length and rump, she could have a tighter front end, more stature and more levelness over the top line, but she has nice width in the rear as well.
> Do you know how many hour fill she has in her udder pictures? Also, is she dry in the recent pictures?
> She has a prominent medial, but I don't like the way her teats point outwards. I'd like to see a higher rear udder and a longer fore udder along with a more open escutcheon. Regarding the rear leg angulation, I think she is ducking a little in the Ff udder pictures because her rump looks steeper there than it is in the pasture pictures.
> I think she's a nice doe. I'll look up the buck she is bred to.


Thank you so much! I'm not sure how many hours she was fresh in her FF udder pics, and I'm not sure if she is dry in recent pictures. We are hopefully going to see her on Tuesday so I will find out if she's dry then!
I'm not exactly sure when she kidded. Her breeder said she kidded a single buckling, and I couldn't find anything under her progeny, so I'm assuming he was sold as an unregistered buckling or a whether.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CaramelKittey you are in Jersey correct? Mind telling me what farm she’s from, I may know them.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> CaramelKittey you are in Jersey correct? Mind telling me what farm she's from, I may know them.


Yep! We are in South Jersey. She comes from Rarebird Farm. Her dam is from Rarebird farm and her sire is from Top Hat Farm. Yours are from Dreahook, right?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Rarebird’s goats are nice but they definitely struggle with level toplines.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Yes, Dreahook - HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Rarebird's goats are nice but they definitely struggle with level toplines.


Thank you! I noticed that as well with a lot of hers. I'm hoping she will make a good foundation doe, but I already have plans for what we can do to improve her line and the rest of our lines.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes, Dreahook - HIGHLY recommend!


I've heard nice things about them! I even got to meet her and some of her goats at the Autumn Splendor Goat Show.  She didn't have many goats there though.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We paid for her in full!  We hope to go back to pick her up soon. We have a receipt in case something goes wrong, but we have known the breeder for quite a few years and she has my trust.  

She looked much better in person than in the pictures! She is very long, and from what I could tell, she has very nice rear leg angulation. I was really appreciate of the breeder as she told us exactly why (in great detail  ) why she was getting rid of her. She is keeping her cousin. We both have different breeding goats, and while Diamond doesn't quite fit into her breeding goals, she fits right into mine.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Did you get her? How is she doing?


----------

